

Obama to Leno: 'We don't have a domestic spying program' - ghosh
http://www.usatoday.com/story/theoval/2013/08/06/obama-talk-show-leno-letterman-nixon-clinton-arsenio-hall/2622767/

======
ouiouio
Obama is selling the lies with a smile and a nice surface to the American
public. And Im so amazed it still seem to work. What is it with the president
role that makes people believe what this person says?

~~~
taproot
I may be wrong but don't americans recite the names of all presidents every
morning before class?

Or was that just some kind of pledge to the latest one?

